# Abofallen sind Massengeschichten



## lulullu (4 Januar 2011)

Hallo zu meinem ersten Beitrag.

Zu den Abo-Fallen:

Ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Strang gelesen, abder es ist NICHT immer so, dass kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Das kommt letztlich immer darauf an, wie die Webseite konkret gestaltet ist und was zwischen den Parteien vereinbart wurde. 

Aber diese Abo-Fallen sind Massengeschichten. D..h das Risiko, dass man tatsächlich verklagt wird, geht meiner Einschätzung nach gegen null. Einfach aussitzen und sich nicht einschüchtern lassen. RA Tank hat schon das Handtuch geworfen. Ernst wird es immer nur, wenn was von Gericht kommt, z.B. Klage oder (wahrscheinlicher) Mahnbescheid. Gegen Mahnbescheid sollte Widerspruch eingelegt werden. Sehr wahrscheinlich ist, dass dann nichts mehr kommt. Also, nicht einschüchtern lassen. 

Ich frag mich allerdings, warum Leute immer noch drauf rein fallen. Geht doch schon seit Jahren durch die Blogs. Googelt mal nach Katzen Uwe, der hat beruhigende Videos auf Youtube.

Greetz


----------



## Goblin (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



> Aber diese Abo-Fallen sind Massengeschichten. D..h das Risiko, dass man tatsächlich verklagt wird, geht meiner Einschätzung nach gegen null. Einfach aussitzen und sich nicht einschüchtern lassen. RA Tank hat schon das Handtuch geworfen. Ernst wird es immer nur, wenn was von Gericht kommt, z.B. Klage oder (wahrscheinlicher) Mahnbescheid. Gegen Mahnbescheid sollte Widerspruch eingelegt werden. Sehr wahrscheinlich ist, dass dann nichts mehr kommt. Also, nicht einschüchtern lassen


Das wird hier schon seit Jahren gepredigt. Radneuerfinderei muss nicht sein


> Ich frag mich allerdings, warum Leute immer noch drauf rein fallen


Weil sich viele ohne Hirn einschalten und lesen ins Abenteuer Internet stürzen und überall ihre Daten hinterlassen wo es gar nicht sein muss


----------



## Hippo (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*



lulullu schrieb:


> ... Googelt mal nach *Katzen Uwe*, der hat beruhigende Videos auf Youtube...



DAS wird nicht viel bringen 
Der heißt Katzenjens 





Videos: Rechtsfragen zu Abofallen und Abzocker im Internet : computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## lulullu (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

lol, sorry :-D ist schon eine weile her, dass ich mir die videos angeschaut hatte. nichts für ungut.


----------



## technofreak (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de  antassia*

Empfehle dir dich  durch dieses Forum zu lesen:

Infos und Grundsatzartikel

Nimm dir  aber Zeit dafür:  Wenn es etwas an Problemen geben sollte,
 was noch nicht "abgedeckt" ist, laß es uns wissen.


----------

